# What decade had the best music?



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 26, 2018)

*50s
60s
70s
80s
90s
2000s*


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *50s
> 60s
> 70s
> 80s
> ...


90s r&b. Blackstreet, Brian mcknight, r Kelly, Tupac, biggy, p diddy.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

I like '86-'89 with a tiny bit of '90,  '91 and '92 right before those misery inducing little grunge jerkoffs came along and ruined my good mood.

When Kurt Cobain blew his noggin off, I celebrated. Sorry, but I did. I hated that dweeb.

But I like 70s country music.

Modern country sucks. How they even get away with calling it country is beyond me.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 26, 2018)

Sixties.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I like '86-'89 with a tiny bit of '90,  '91 and '92 right before those misery inducing little grunge jerkoffs came along and ruined my good mood.
> 
> When Kurt Cobain blew his noggin off, I celebrated. Sorry, but I did. I hated that dweeb.
> 
> ...


yea, today's country music is kind of like pop music with a little twang


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

60s....by a long way.

Greg


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 26, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Sixties.



I agree, the 60's had some of the greatest pop hits


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

1966-1972

Golden era for music


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 26, 2018)

Now if you're talking exclusively about pop music, I think most people would probably say the 70s due to bands like Zeppelin and Pink Floyd..but for a pop-hating metal fan like myself the 80s and 90s were incredibly influential decades...

...although most of the stuff I listen to nowadays was released in the 00s. 

So yeah, no easy answers there for me.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 26, 2018)

How many here ever got to see Roy Orbison in concert? I did.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2018)

1955-1963


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> How many here ever got to see Roy Orbison in concert? I did.



Nope. I didn't. 

Did you know he's buried in an umarked grave? I never knew that until the other day when I read it.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > How many here ever got to see Roy Orbison in concert? I did.
> ...


No! I surely didn’t


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I like '86-'89 with a tiny bit of '90,  '91 and '92 right before those misery inducing little grunge jerkoffs came along and ruined my good mood.
> 
> When Kurt Cobain blew his noggin off, I celebrated. Sorry, but I did. I hated that dweeb.
> 
> ...




I like modern country it reminds me of 80s pop music..

I don't know what was the best decade but I hated the mid ~ late 1970s


----------



## Borillar (Aug 26, 2018)

Mid 60's to mid 70's was it for me. Music has pretty much been crap since then. Hair bands, Disco, Grunge, hip-hop - not much worthwhile IMHO.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> I like modern country it reminds me of 80s pop music..
> 
> I don't know what was the best decade but I hated the mid ~ late 1970s



Every forum I've ever been on, some gone, some still around, the one thing that nobody ever tears into anyone else about is the music they listen to. 

Ever notice that? Every single thread on pretty much every forum, people tear each other up all over the board. But the only thread on every forum where nobody argues and where everyone gets along are the music threads. Pretty much every forum has a whatcha listineng to thread. And no fighting. We have country, pop, classical, hip hop, rock n roll, metal, bklue grass, etc etc, all different walks of life. But nobody argues or fights over the different tastes or indulgences of the other person in the music threads.

Scwewy.


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2018)

Every decade had its winners! 


from 1920s on!


----------



## night_son (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *50s
> 60s
> 70s
> 80s
> ...



The 80's. While the 60's gave us Blue Oyster Cult, The Doors, and Pink Floyd, and the 70's evolved Zeppelin and Sabbath to super band status, I have to align myself (born in the very early 70's) with the nascence of Metallica and Megadeth, along with the 80's rock and pop scene--and glam rock legends. Just too many giants of Metal coming up out of the 70's primordial ooze to play: Icon, Sad Wings, Iron Maiden, Metal Church, Dio,  Paradise Lost, etc.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I like '86-'89 with a tiny bit of '90,  '91 and '92 right before those misery inducing little grunge jerkoffs came along and ruined my good mood.
> ...



but now they have rapping country and that's so far out of the ball park of being 'country' it's unrecognizable


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't listen to music much anymore.

Not sure about favorite era. I like a lot of oldies. I guess I would say 70's and 80's.  But I do listen to new country stuff while in the car driving to and from work. Couldn't tell you about any other genre.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> but now they have rapping country and that's so far out of the ball park of being 'country' it's unrecognizable



Oh, yeah. I forgot about that. It's painful to hear. Heh heh.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> I don't listen to music much anymore.
> 
> Not sure about favorite era. I like a lot of oldies. I guess I would say 70's and 80's.  But I do listen to new country stuff while in the car driving to and from work. Couldn't tell you about any other genre.



Is country music in the UK the same as country music in the USA?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *50s
> 60s
> 70s
> 80s
> ...


This an extremely subjective question that people will answer depending on what genre of music they like the most and likely biased by their age. That said innovations with technology: electronics with instruments and creating new kinds of instruments, recording methods, stereo, etc. really ramped up in the 60's-70's, kind of like the industrial revolution for musicians-and a lot of amazing and new forms of music have came of it.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

I liked 60s folk music and songs with melody.

....and instrumentals.

Greg


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

Oh, that reminds me of something. New style Renaissance music.

Ritchie Blackmore went that route. I like it. They play all of the old world instruments from around the world.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't listen to music much anymore.
> ...


I don't know. I live in the USA. But I would assume a lot of it is.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 26, 2018)

Most people's favorite music is the decade that they were teenagers


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> I don't know. I live in the USA. But I would assume a lot of it is.



Oh, sorry. I confused you with someone else with a very similar blue avy. ha.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 26, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...




Some asshole tried to get me to listen to it and I threw his phone in the bushes a few weeks ago ...



.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Some asshole tried to get me to listen to it and I threw his phone in the bushes a few weeks ago ...



What do you think about this? It's some kinda flute or something. Or a horn, I guess.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 26, 2018)

Brian Wilson, Paul McCartney, John Lennon and Keith Richards all hit in the 60s. And except for Lennon they still write a piece every once in a while. Brian's neuro-psych problems and Keith's arthritis slow them down but they still do some work. I would love to hear a jam session from any two of them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



My 19yo likes it. I just tell him it's not Country and could barely be called music


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Some asshole tried to get me to listen to it and I threw his phone in the bushes a few weeks ago ...
> ...


 it's kind of like jethro tull


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Some asshole tried to get me to listen to it and I threw his phone in the bushes a few weeks ago ...
> ...




I kinda like it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 26, 2018)

I can't really say what decade had the best, since I like much of the music from 60's thru 90's.....but after 2000 it's all went down hill from there. There have been a few songs that aren't too bad, but few & far between


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Most people's favorite music is the decade that they were teenagers


Agreed. I think the 90's had tons of amazing music with all generes and today's music isn't as good. My opinion is biased because of my age.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 26, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I can't really say what decade had the best, since I like much of the music from 60's thru 90's.....but after 2000 it's all went down hill from there. There have been a few songs that aren't too bad, but few & far between


most of today's music is computer generated and the singers use auto-tune


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 26, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I can't really say what decade had the best, since I like much of the music from 60's thru 90's.....but after 2000 it's all went down hill from there. There have been a few songs that aren't too bad, but few & far between




I guess that's when I started to listen to country music and even Christian music around the mid 2000's ( they sound like 80s pop rock also to me) now I am more into string music since Lindsey Sterling came along.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Here's some country rap from 1970. I was in Germany in Nov '70 and it was the most requested song on Armed Forces Radio Network for about one month. Then the Department of Defense forbid AFN from playing it and took all the 45s out of the PX system. I have no idea why.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really say what decade had the best, since I like much of the music from 60's thru 90's.....but after 2000 it's all went down hill from there. There have been a few songs that aren't too bad, but few & far between
> ...



Yep, last several years I've been listening to Christian music


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2018)

even before the 1920s....Chopin....Mozart....

My God ....open your minds people....

MUSIC is beautiful.....from way back then.....yes? yes.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 26, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...





Informative and WOW!!!!!!


 .


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2018)

night_son said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *50s
> ...


BOC first LP was 1972....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2018)

skye said:


> even before the 1920s....Chopin....Mozart....
> 
> My God ....open your minds people....
> 
> MUSIC is beautiful.....from way back then.....yes? yes.


yes it is.....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 26, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Actually talking the words (not singing) has been around for years even before this...….but I don't know that I'd call it rap, just sayin


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > even before the 1920s....Chopin....Mozart....
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2018)

the 50's through the early 80's for me.....


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *50s
> 60s
> 70s
> 80s
> ...




It doesn't go by decades.  To many, the ultimate era of music began with the Merseybeat in England that matured in the latter 60's to become the British Invasion and culminated with the evolution of jazz at the same time by Miles Davis to incorporate blues and rock that lead to the Jazz-Rock Fusion era of the early 70's along with rock and hard rock in general, with its crescendo being hit by the mid-70's.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 26, 2018)

skye said:


> even before the 1920s....Chopin....Mozart....
> 
> My God ....open your minds people....
> 
> MUSIC is beautiful.....from way back then.....yes? yes.


That was music. I love classical music, military band marches and folk music.


----------



## night_son (Aug 26, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



_Soft White Underbelly_ dates to 1967.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I like '86-'89 with a tiny bit of '90,  '91 and '92 right before those misery inducing little grunge jerkoffs came along and ruined my good mood.
> ...


the 70's were GREAT, with the EXCEPTION of DISCO....  which I presume that is what you are talking about from the mid 70's onward???


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 26, 2018)

Care4all said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...




Thanks for being one of the few liberals on here with BRAINS and knew exactly what I was talking about.



.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2018)

1975

*Top 50 Albums of 1975*
*Worldwide:*
*  1   Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here *
*  2   Queen - A Night At The Opera *
*  3   Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti *
*  4   Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run *
*  5   Bob Dylan - Blood On The Tracks *
*  6   Elton John - Captain Fantastic & The          Brown Dirt Cowboy *
*  7   Rod Stewart - Atlantic Crossing *
*  8   Fleetwood Mac - Fleetwood Mac *
*  9   Wings - Venus & Mars *
*10   Paul Simon - Still Crazy After All*
*        These Years *
*11   Abba - Abba *
*12   Eagles - One Of These Nights *
*13   Bob Dylan - The Basement Tapes *
*14   Elton John - Rock Of The Westies *
*15   Earth, Wind & Fire*
*        That's the Way of the World *
*16   Cat Stevens - Greatest Hits *
*17   John Lennon - Rock 'n' Roll *
*18   The Who - Tommy: The Movie *
*19  John Denver - Windsong *
*20   Linda Ronstadt - Heart Like a Wheel *
*21   Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic *
*22   The Who - The Who By Numbers *
*23   Roxy Music - Siren *
*24   John Lennon - Shaved Fish *
*25   Status Quo - On The Level *
*26   David Bowie - Young Americans *
*27   Earth, Wind & Fire - Gratitude *
*28   Bachman-Turner Overdrive*
*        Four Wheel Drive *
*29   Ringo Starr - Goodnight Vienna *
*30   Neil Young - Tonight's the Night *
*31   Patti Smith Group - Horses *
*32   Jethro Tull - Minstrel In The Gallery *
*33   George Baker Selection*
*        Paloma Blanca *
*34   The Carpenters - Horizon *
*35   Roger Whittaker - The Very Best Of *
*36   Janis Ian - Between The Lines *
*37   Bad Company - Straight Shooter *
*38   Yes - Relayer *
*39   Barry White*
*        Just Another Way To Say I Love You *
*40   Alice Cooper*
*        Welcome To My Nightmare *
*41   George Harrison - Dark Horse *
*42   The Bay City Rollers*
*        Once Upon A Star *
*43   Kiss - Alive! *
*44   Various Artists - Dynamite *
*45   America - America's Greatest Hits *
*46   Kraftwerk - Autobahn *
*47   Willie Nelson - Red Headed Stranger *
*48   Neil Young - Zuma *
*49  Jefferson Starship - Red Octopus *
*50   Elvis Presley - Elvis Forever*


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Most people's favorite music is the decade that they were teenagers




Hmmm: most of my teens were in the 70s; still prefer 60s music.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



The difference between the OLD Bee Gees (fantastic) and the new bee gees!!!

Greg


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

Care4all said:


> 1975
> 
> *Top 50 Albums of 1975
> Worldwide:
> ...



Can't believe Elvis Presley was 50th. Gosh. He's my favorite all-time.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Some asshole tried to get me to listen to it and I threw his phone in the bushes a few weeks ago ...
> ...


Hmmm.....Not sure, but she's welcome to blow My horn anytime!


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Songs from the Wood...excellent album.

Greg


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2018)

1965-1975.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > 1975
> ...



By 75 most of those were past their best. Led Zeppelin4 was their best imo. Abba were actually quite good.



Greg


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2018)

I didn't own a single album or 45, because my older sister was a music nut, and she owned them all....!!!!

It was great for me!  I didn't have to spend any of my allowance on them!!!    Cuz my sister did!

Here is 1976....

*Top 50 Albums of 1976*
*Worldwide:*
  1   Eagles - Hotel California 
  2   Stevie Wonder
       Songs In The Key Of Life 
  3   Bob Dylan - Desire 
  4   Abba - Arrival 
  5   Peter Frampton - Comes Alive 
  6   Abba - Abba's Greatest Hits 
  7   Rod Stewart - A Night On The Town 
  8   Boston - Boston 
  9   Eagles - Greatest Hits 1971-1975 
10   Neil Diamond - Beautiful Noise 
11   Electric Light Orchestra
       A New World Record 
12   The Rolling Stones - Black & Blue 
13   Wings - At The Speed Of Sound 
14   Led Zeppelin - Presence 
15   Boz Scaggs - Silk Degrees 
16   Queen - A Day At The Races 
17   Boney M - Take The Heat Off Me 
18   David Bowie - Station To Station 
19   Led Zeppelin
       The Song Remains The Same 
20   The Beatles - Rock 'N' Roll Music 
21   Chicago - Chicago X 
22   Santana - Amigos 
23   Donna Summer
       Love To Love You Baby 
24   Bob Marley - Rastaman Vibration 
25   Elton John - Blue Moves 
26   Abba - The Best Of 
27   Genesis - A Trick of the Tail 
28   Donna Summer - A Love Trilogy 
29   Bad Company - Run With The Pack 
30   The Ramones - The Ramones 
31   Manfred Mann's Earth Band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





             The Roaring Silence 
32   Steve Miller Band
       Fly Like An Eagle 
33   Jackson Browne - The Pretender 
34   George Benson - Breezin' 
35   Various Artists - Disco Rocket 
36   Status Quo - Blue for You 
37   Joni Mitchell - Hejira 
38   Diana Ross - Diana Ross 
39   Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        Night Moves 
40   The Beach Boys - 20 Golden Greats
41   Bryan Ferry - Let's Stick Together 
42   Elton John - Here & There 
43   David Bowie - ChangesOneBowie 
44   AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap 
45   Rush - 2112
46   Elvis Presley - The Sun Sessions 
47   Bob Dylan - Hard Rain 
48   Bellamy Brothers
       Let Your Love Flow 
49   Aerosmith - Rocks 
50   Kiss - Destroyer


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 26, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> By 75 most of those were past their best. Led Zeppelin4 was their best imo. Abba were actually quite good.
> 
> Greg



Yeah. They sure were. Presley's last good performance was Aloha From Hawaii in '73. Probably his best ever, but that's my own conjecture.

Agreed about ABBA. I liked them, too. I almost said that when I saw em on c4all's list.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

skye said:


> even before the 1920s....Chopin....Mozart....
> 
> My God ....open your minds people....
> 
> MUSIC is beautiful.....from way back then.....yes? yes.



I like Classical and opera; but they weren't on the list. Some Sopranos sound like cats being put through a bandsaw and a lot of opera is second rate.

Agree on Chopin; beautiful but Tchaikovsky is magical.

Greg


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2018)

here is the link for the whole decade, year by year, top singles and top albums

1970's Music Decade Overview


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I heard that it was olden days Scottish in origin; when they were abusing/taking the Pfizer out of each other.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Care4all said:


> I didn't own a single album or 45, because my older sister was a music nut, and she owned them all....!!!!
> 
> It was great for me!  I didn't have to spend any of my allowance on them!!!    Cuz my sister did!
> 
> ...



Hmmm: ACDC were indeed fantastic but had been around a while as a garage band. Bob Marley...of course.

Bowie was GREAT!!

Greg


----------



## candycorn (Aug 26, 2018)

I have XM #47 going right now FLY.  Old school rap.  Don't know if it's the "best" but it comes pretty darn close IMHO.  

The new spotlight on indie is encouraging too.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 26, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't know about being Scottish in origin, but I was thinking of this


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *50s
> 60s
> 70s
> 80s
> ...


80s - tons of good music coming out of Great Britain and it was the birth of Music TV.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 27, 2018)

February 3rd, 1959. 

The day the music died.


----------



## Snouter (Aug 27, 2018)

I cannot comprehend why Bob Dylan gets on a lists like this.  Or maybe I do.     He could not sing, could not play and composed painfully stupid stuff.

Steve Wilson is the modern day Bach IMO.  An oldie...


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Snouter said:


> I cannot comprehend why Bob Dylan gets on a lists like this.  Or maybe I do.     He could not sing, could not play and composed painfully stupid stuff.
> 
> Steve Wilson is the modern day Bach IMO.  An oldie...



I quite liked his early stuff; very folksy. But later? Total drug stuffed crap. 

Greg


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Mid 60's to mid 70's was it for me. Music has pretty much been crap since then. Hair bands, Disco, Grunge, hip-hop - not much worthwhile IMHO.



As much as Disco is despised and rightfully so, it did bring back dancing

With the introduction of the Twist in the early 60s and stoner Rock Music shortly after, couples dancing disappeared. Just look at swing during the 40 s and compare it to what substituted for dancing in the late 60s

Disco thrived because women wanted to dance again


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 27, 2018)

To me, some of the best country music was made in both the 1980s and 1990s.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Aug 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *50s
> 60s
> 70s
> 80s
> ...






The 70's.


----------



## westwall (Aug 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> How many here ever got to see Roy Orbison in concert? I did.






Me too, what a magical voice.  But what a poor tortured soul....


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm going to likely upset everyone!  I believe the best overall decade was the 1950's. I believe this because I was a small child then and well remember the 60's, 70's, 80's and 90's. The reason I feel the 50's was the best decade was because of the end of World War II a lot of technical advances appeared and sound recording was no exception. HiFidelity and Stereo both appeared as did 33 1/3 rpm and 45's.

As a result there was a reawakening of classical music. Unfortunately much of the music of the 40's, 30's, 20's etc., was stored away or lost; however, people were then listening to EVERYTHING and the radio programs included a combination or easy listening, rock-a-billy, movie themes, pop, rock'n roll, jazz, funny and band music... 

There was seemingly and endless variety of music found even during one program. Debbie Reynolds, Doris Day, Johnny Mathis, Elvis, Bill Haley, Nat King Cole, and even David Rose and his Orchestra might be played on the very same network. It all depended on what listeners requested or what might be considered the neatest and latest sound.

The music was happy, sad, lovely, patriotic, wild and neatto --- real cool man... There were bands, groups, trios, duets, choral, orchestrated, and crooners. The 50's had it all and in good measure.  As an example, here is how 1950 started out.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 11, 2019)

westwall said:


> The 70's.


I agree. Check this dude out.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > The 70's.
> ...


The late 60s into the mid 70s was the best pop music.
I think that today's pop music stinks.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 11, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Maybe in the new '20's' we'll see 
something interesting come along.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 26, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, some of the best country music was made in both the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


The late 80's and 90's were a great time for country music, just look at musicians like Garth Brooks and Shania Twain's record sales and hits that blew up the billboard charts. My favorite song from that era is a simple one that has a deeper meaning that isn't all roses but makes me happy when I hear it:


----------



## the other mike (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## playtime (Jun 28, 2019)

*60s.




*
_
'nuff said._


----------



## playtime (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2019)

LittleNipper said:


> I'm going to likely upset everyone!  I believe the best overall decade was the 1950's. I believe this because I was a small child then and well remember the 60's, 70's, 80's and 90's. The reason I feel the 50's was the best decade was because of the end of World War II a lot of technical advances appeared and sound recording was no exception. HiFidelity and Stereo both appeared as did 33 1/3 rpm and 45's.
> 
> As a result there was a reawakening of classical music. Unfortunately much of the music of the 40's, 30's, 20's etc., was stored away or lost; however, people were then listening to EVERYTHING and the radio programs included a combination or easy listening, rock-a-billy, movie themes, pop, rock'n roll, jazz, funny and band music...
> 
> ...



I was born in the 50s so couldn't really say about the music first hand BUT I frequently listen to 50s songs. And you are correct; the variety was incredible. 

Greg


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 28, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *50s
> 60s
> 70s
> 80s
> ...


All of them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 28, 2019)

Late 1780's to 1801

The classical revolution.

10 August 1788
Symphony No. 41 (Mozart) - Wikipedia

4 May 1795
Symphony No. 104 (Haydn) - Wikipedia

The piece was published in 1801 by Hoffmeister & Kühnel of Leipzig. It is not known exactly when Beethoven finished writing this work, but sketches of the finale were found to be from 1795.
Symphony No. 1 (Beethoven) - Wikipedia


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 2, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Late 1780's to 1801
> 
> The classical revolution.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that great classical music. I prefer baroque myself.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 2, 2019)




----------

